# Rick Foster - Jesu Arrangement



## briancorll (Sep 30, 2010)

I was just watching a video of Christopher Parkening playing Rick Foster's arrangement of "Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring". Supposedly available in sheet music including tab, but I can't find it anywhere. Anyone know where I can get it ?


----------

